# Seed Starting Video



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

I created this video for my blog after getting quite a few questions from folks new to gardening. It also shows what I am doing after a lot of trial and error, and the search for the economical, tidy, efficient, and easy.

There are so many methods and techniques, this is only a handful.. As I state in the video and on the blog, techniques tend to be refined based on the need, the user, the time allowed, and the tools available. This is by no means the "only way".

I also started several batches of hot peppers under paper towels today as well. Can't wait to get those Tepins, Caribbean Reds, Habaneros and Portugal Hot rockin' down the highway, woot!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Spooky :ghost:... I just watched this on another forum. lol

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Spooky :ghost:... I just watched this on another forum. lol
> 
> Thanks for posting.


 I post on a few. I have been so appreciative of the free knowledge and advice over the years, I try and return the favor a bit.

Think back to when you had to do so much more trial and error than now. It is amazing what my grandkids will have access to. "How to solve the constant of the universe in 2 easy youtube lessons", LOL.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Halfway said:


> free knowledge and advice


Very nice! :2thumb:

It is always nice to share.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

All peppers are up! Those babies are going to be large by the time the last frost date rolls around. 

Holy Moly, gonna be some good guacamole!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Halfway said:


> Holy Moly, gonna be some good guacamole!


Got a good recipe?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Got a good recipe?


Nothing special in the base recipe, but experimenting with different heat levels and flavor intensities is gonna be fun.

Those little Tepin's pack quite an up-front punch to the noodle with taste and heat, so that is gonna be fun. Some nice Salsa and Portugese Hot will enhance the large Jalapeno and Carib Reds too.

Can't wait!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Also, I noticed last year some seeds finally began to rot around 4 weeks in the paper towels/baggies. This year I am cutting them off as "dead seeds" at 3.5 weeks. If they have not germinated yet, they may never!


----------

